# Old Codgers and Computers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Eric Cozens <ericoz@sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 18:59:23 -0500*
G‘d evenin‘ all!
In answer to he who suggests that  "...many of us have more up to date
equipment so I don‘t suppose it matters to us..." or words to that
effect when I said that I was wearing out my mouse wheel scrolling down
to find the next legit‘ message:
I would be delighted to know what I should do to "update" my equipment
as I only have a COMPAQ Pressario 800 mghz with 64 mb memory, a 20 gig
HD, with a 4.5 gig slave and a 20XCD ROM and 56k US Robotics external.
A Logitech Cordless ‘net‘ Keyboard and a 4 button cordless Logitech
Wheelmouse.
I‘m sorry - I‘m just being sarcastic and that ‘aint rite‘.
Seriously, the content of this list is by any standard OK.  A good mix
of just about everything with folk from ALL walks of life contributing
and by my reckoning NOT such stupid questions.  It is nice to know
that there are many who, like me. are or were ‘lurkers‘ and I often
wonder if any of the great folk from ‘709‘ are out there and could be
persuaded to contribute because, after all, they are professional
communicators.
‘nuff for now -   Regards to y‘all
Eric    Arte et Marte
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 22:53:26 -0600*
Just get a Mac Eric, that would be an upgrade. *wink*
Bluebell out
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

